# Getting Down To Business



## rangers97 (Feb 10, 2006)

I used to post a journal, but stopped, and decided to start it up again for some motivation and just to better keep track of my progress.  

To summarize what I have been doing, I was working on a Westside routine, where I brought my strength levels up real nice, but got burned out on the program, had trouble sleeping and felt exhausted all the time, so I decided to stop it and go back to a straightforward max-ot type, one body part per week routine.  I love lifting heavy, I can't bring myself to lift anymore than 4-6 rep sets, I know I might be missing out on something, but 8 - 10 reps just bores the hell out of me, lol, plus I get more satisfaction with the heavy weights  

I've worked up to about 210lbs at 5'10", but I might be somewhere in the vicinity of 13-15% BF, which I would like to get down to 10 or under.  Very hard for me as I am one of those people who gets a headache if I don't eat enough/or often enough, so I just make sure I eat clean, but I do eat a lot, which might make it hard for cutting fat.  I plan to try to add in more cardio which I utterly hate, but I currently don;t do any, so it's gotta have some effect.  Plus I am gonna cut out carbs past 7:00 everynight.  I know I am strong enough, I just wanna lean out a bit.

My current routine will be:
M-chest/tri
T-upper back/traps
W-lower back/hamstrings/abs
Th-shoulders/bis
F-quads/calves

I am working out at home now, trying to save money by not using a gym, so I need to make due with what I have, meaning I can't do everything I would like to, especially on legs, but I'll do what I can


Friday-2/10-quads/calves

squats
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6

DB lunges
50 x 6
50 x 6

Dip belt calf raises (off of support bar on my dip station)
BW+90 x 10
BW+100 x 10
BW+100 x 10
BW+100 x 10

Doesn't seem like much, but kicked my ass!


----------

